# Diesel Tuning



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Now before all you Diesel Haters start posting the usual Tractor comments.... I was wondering if anyone had any experience, or know of anyone, who have used these guys..

http://www.tunit.co.uk

In a quite moment at lunchtime today I took a look at their website and found the following info on the new 2.0 TDI..

http://www.tunit.co.uk/vehicles-support ... ppingview=

http://www.tunit.co.uk/tunit-product-range.php#V-CR

I know diesel tuning can deliver some excellent results and with the Quattro it is useable power too.

It seems a simple enough change and doesnt take too long but the question is "Would it invalidate the Audi Warranty....?"

So your comments please.....


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Warranty..? Well I'd say if Audi can wiggle, they will wiggle. Whether you'll 'actually' need the warranty is the other side of the debate... and then it comes back, as most things do, to how you feel about that situation personally 

Looks good though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I cant resist - the site has agricultural machinery and caravans listed. :lol:

Id hold out for someone like APR to do something. Any mod that increase power via changing the map will invalidate the warranty.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

I was looking into these units too. Apparantly you can fit or disconnect them in less than 20 minutes. Also leaves no trace on the ECU. Just disconnect for the Audi service, then put it back on afterwards. They also have variable settings that can be changed to suit your needs at any time. For example you can vary it to get max performance, or to get max economy, or somewhere in between.

They also let you perform a free trial with and without the device on to see if you like the performance gain. ie try before you buy.

I am still running my TDi, so not really experienced its full potential yet. Its performance in standard form maybe enough, but at least I have the option to increase this if required.

I am sure more unit will come onto the market in the near future.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Gordon B said:


> I was looking into these units too. Apparantly you can fit or disconnect them in less than 20 minutes. Also leaves no trace on the ECU. Just disconnect for the Audi service, then put it back on afterwards. They also have variable settings that can be changed to suit your needs at any time. For example you can vary it to get max performance, or to get max economy, or somewhere in between.
> 
> They also let you perform a free trial with and without the device on to see if you like the performance gain. ie try before you buy.
> 
> ...


I have since emailed Tunit and, today, had a reply...and it goes like this...

"*The Tunit will not effect the warranty on you Audi as it doesn't interfere
with any of the vehicle settings*, a lot of our customers just take off the
Tunit off before having it serviced to avoid the discussion. Below I have
supplied a brief insight of the Tunit V-CR, with performance figures relating to
your vehicle.

The Tunit V-CR suited to your vehicle is easily fitted and adjusted by
yourself or it can be fitted for your convenience by any of our
nationwide dealers. It is compact in size, unobtrusive and very simply
adjusted as well as being interchangeable between many other vehicles.
Its unique ability to be fully adjustable to the characteristics of each
individual vehicle makes the Tunit V-CR stand out above alternative
fixed map devices and chips.

Installation to your vehicle is by original manufacturers' plugs, which
are on the side of your engine. Simply open the existing plugs and fit
the Tunit in between. There is no need to dismantle or go inside the
ECU. Adjustment, if required, is then carried out using a rotary switch
giving nine different power settings.

In many cases the Tunit can be moved from one vehicle to another with
only a simple reprogram and/or additional adapter. In some cases your
Tunit may not transfer to your next vehicle and for this we offer a part
exchange facility throughout our dealer network.

Our dealer network is able to offer many services and facilities from
sales and installation to vehicle testing, adjustment and reprogramming.
Customer service is always a priority with help and advice always at the
end of a phone or in person.

*A 'Try before you buy' option is available at each and every Tunit
service and sales outlet* giving an opportunity to sample the advantages
of a Tunit before purchasing. When you have purchased your Tunit this
will then be backed up by a comprehensive 3 year warranty giving peace
of mind that we will be there for you not only now but in the future."

According to the stats, here are the figures for the 2.0 Tdi

TT 2.0 TDi

BHP (Before)
170

BHP (After)
195

Torque (Before)
258

Torque (After)
295

Anyways......what do you think...?


----------



## membatmaz (Jul 30, 2008)

Im don't really have much a clue about tuning!!! but I am actually really impressed with the figures..... and the fact that it can simply be fitted and taken at our convienience....

Had a look at the tunit site.. and apparantly they dont affect the mpg either 

Think i will definatly be investing in one... will look into it a bit more and let you know if i find anything else out!

Are there any more manufactorers? or are these the best?


----------



## msdotbrown (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a practicing motor insurance assessor and auto consulting engineer awaiting delivery of TT TDi, I don't usually do this owner forum stuff but I can offer some practical advice:

Firstly, you MUST notify your motor Insurer if you make such changes - they are critically notifiable modifications and could and probably will invalidate your insurance for which you're talking about - have a crash and don't manage to hide or take this thing off and risk having your claim thrown out.

Secondly, all this for 20bhp? Is it qorth it? Am I mising something or haven't you bought the wrong car - should've had the TTS or other more powerful car if it is power you want rather than tinker with Audi's own settings which they've spent millions on calculating and setting.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

msdotbrown said:


> I'm a practicing motor insurance assessor and auto consulting engineer awaiting delivery of TT TDi, I don't usually do this owner forum stuff but I can offer some practical advice:
> 
> Firstly, you MUST notify your motor Insurer if you make such changes - they are critically notifiable modifications and could and probably will invalidate your insurance for which you're talking about - have a crash and don't manage to hide or take this thing off and risk having your claim thrown out.
> 
> Secondly, all this for 20bhp? Is it qorth it? Am I mising something or haven't you bought the wrong car - should've had the TTS or other more powerful car if it is power you want rather than tinker with Audi's own settings which they've spent millions on calculating and setting.


Your right, TTS for performance.

I opted for the TDi for its economy and low CO2/tax etc. This was more important to me than all out performance. However, nothing wrong with enhancing your performance and still having excellent economy 

Get your point about the insurance. Nobody wants to be left without any cover.


----------



## oomidamon (Jun 24, 2008)

I used to have a very dull Astra company car, with a mind blowing 100bhp! I got it remapped by http://www.celtictuning.co.uk who put it up to 150bhp and totally transformed it. They are quoting 210bhp & 325lbft for the A3 2.0TDi, so I guess that will be the same for the TT. Nice! The way the remap was explained to me was that the original map is a 'one size fits all' soloution, which has to cope with all altitudes, temps, fuel quality variations, etc. The remap narrows the parameters to suit the local conditions where you live, hence the performance improvements - it's actually just optimising what the car is designed for.


----------



## trick (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to add my two pennies worth:

I have a 51 Audi A3 TDI Sport (130 std) (FWD), remapped ECU (not Tuneit - my mate has a diesel tuning business and he did it - and it was done via a flash upgrade, so can flash back to standard map) to 175 BHP - not sure of torque but for comparison:

0-70 against a TT 2.0 FSi - neck and neck
0-70 against a TT TDI - beat it easily (im guessing the TT gearing doesnt help, i need 2 gear changes whereas TT needs 3)

Oh, and a note on economy - it actual improved with the re-map (when driven sensibly).
If i drive like a loon in my TDI i get around 39MPG but economically i get 51MPG.
TT TDI - like a loon - <30MPG, economically 49MPG (i guess its the quattro that pulls it down, but still impressed with overall MPG)

Yesterday i test drove the TT TDI because ive been looking for a new diesel (i do 30k miles pa) to replace my A3 which now has 133k miles and has been an absolute diamond of a car for me - cant find anything that drives as well....so was looking forward to the TDI for ages.

But as i mentioned before, i would only buy the TDI TT if the remap to 195-200 BHP made it a better drive. I have yet to drive it, but heard that the Golf goes well with similar engine.
After test driving im really not sure 30k is worth it for a glorified TDi. Yes a TTS maybe, but not a TDi, but may change my mind...

(just my opinions of course).

Cheers

Rich


----------



## TTTOTHEMAX (Apr 27, 2009)

After some research I believe the Tunit is actually made by this company in Germany http://www.kueberl.com/eng/flash.html I dont think I could trust a company like Tunit that is simply reselling a German product and claiming it to British so they can sell it at twice the cost.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not my forum ( I own a mk1), but had to comment on this tripe.

If you want to get more performance pay for a proper remap from a reputable company who will carry out the proper logging and checks.

Commonsense itself dictates you are not going to see a noticeable rise in bhp without a change to mpg! I hear this all the time about remaps giving improved mpg. It does, but only if you don't use the extra bhp.

I, for one, would not be strapping something to my sparkplugs and choosing one of the 'nine power settings' without some basic understanding of how it works. On a more positive note I went out in a TT TDi for a short run (remapped) and was actually quite impressed with the amount of torque it had. (Redscouse's TT)


----------



## dicdic (May 16, 2009)

I did a plug n play on my Honda 2.2 Civic diesel--quicker --certainly but each time I accelerated hard it went into limp home mode. So I had to turn the unit down.
The extra insurance was 120 ukp a year --so just NOT worth it.
I have no doubt a professional tune is OK --but with the TT diesel I think 170 BHP and 350 torque is enough for an old fart like me.
DD


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

dicdic said:


> I did a plug n play on my Honda 2.2 Civic diesel--quicker --certainly but each time I accelerated hard it went into limp home mode. So I had to turn the unit down.
> The extra insurance was 120 ukp a year --so just NOT worth it.
> I have no doubt a professional tune is OK --but with the TT diesel I think 170 BHP and 350 torque is enough for an old fart like me.
> DD


If you do decide to Remap your TDi, give VAGCHECK a bell, they are spot on. Mines running around 205bhp now and you definitely feel the difference. Only 'limp' i feel is when in very very high revs just before the RED in 4th, other than that every other gear throughout, including 4th until that RED point, are really sound


----------



## dicdic (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Red
The insurance issue I can handle
Does Audi get all arsey about warrantees??
So far have frightened the sh -t out of myself on winding roads --so will wait til get the hang of this one -))
Mad Doc dic


----------

